# dézonage du dvd du imac dv



## tamatoa (9 Avril 2000)

J'ai un imac dv
Comme c'est le cas sur les pc, est il possible de dézonner le lecteur dvd? comment?
merci d'avance


----------



## regsam (28 Avril 2000)

Il me semble que pour l'instant, il  n'ya rien à faire . D'après le SAV Apple, un contrat entre Sony et Apple stipule  que les DVD vendus en Europe doivent être bridés avec un blocage sur la dernière zone utilisée après  5 changements de zones . 
Essaye le site suivant : http://www.inmatrix.com/   il semble que le programme "Génie" pourrait apporter une solution mais je ne suis pas arrivé à le décompresser... 
Si quelqu'un a une info, je crois que nous sommes beaucoup à attendre
A+
regsam

------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

Il y a un site web consacre aux DVD sur mac qui a un dossier sur le dezonage (index en bas de page):
http://www.dfbills.com/powerbook/dvd.html 

Il y a plusieurs solutions pour le powerbook Lombard (DVDack marche bien pour moi), mais il me semble qu'en effet il n'y a pas a l'heure actuelle de solutions pour les DVD utilisant une solution logicielle. Bonne chance.

Didier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

C'est normal que DVD Genie ne marche pas , c un soft pour pc's !!!
www.imac.fr.st


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2000)

je viens de lire sur MacPlus qu'il existe une solution de dézonnage apparemment allemande.. A+

------------------


----------



## c-66 (25 Mai 2000)

Vous pouviez aussi lire ça un jour avant sur MacGeneration, c'est à dire mardi, il y a le lien vers une équipe Suédoise qui avait déjà développé le lecteur DVD Apple "Freezone" pour les G4.


----------



## JackSim (26 Mai 2000)

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à lire des DVD de plusieurs zones et à changer de zone plus de 5 fois avec cette version hackée ?

Parce que ce soft modifié était déjà disponible ailleurs depuis quelques semaines (mois ?), avec le même splash screen et les mêmes commentaires avant installation, et tous les gens qui l'ont essayé devenaient fous : en fait, le seul hack, c'est que le dialogue de confirmation de changement de zone est évité. Mais le changement est tout de même comptabilisé ! Et après quelques changements on se retrouve avec un lecteur bloqué (justement sur la zone la moins utilisée...) et on a plus que les yeux pour pleurer.

On le lit depuis longtemps sur les forums plus ou moins "underground", la seule solution possible pour contourner la limite des changements est de modifier le firmware du lecteur. Pas facile donc, et les lecteurs étant différents dans chaque modèle (même parfois chaque série) de machines... C'est pas gagné.

Bref, je suis à 90 % sûr que c'est un truc à se "bousiller" le lecteur. Mais si vous avez testé et que ça marche, faites-le moi savoir ! J'espère que personne ne va poster de message du style : "Au secours  ! Mon lecteur est bloqué en zone "Asie" et il ne veut plus changer !"

Finalement LA page du firmware DVD. Si un jour un firmware RPC-1 (zone free) pour un quelconque lecteur DVD Mac sort, on le trouvera là. Je sais qu'un firmware "zone free" pour l'iMac DV est en bêta-test... à suivre donc.
http://perso.club-internet.fr/farzeno/firmware/dvd/dvdf.htm 



------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## alakolai (27 Juillet 2007)

ta deniere conversation date de 2000. As-tu des nouvelles sur le d&#233;zonage pour un G5?
Merci


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Juillet 2007)

Tu sais, Il y a des sujets plus recents&#8230;  & Comme visiblement tu sait utiliser la fonction recherche euh&#8230;&#8230; tu trouveras sans doutes des reponses&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2007)

voire trouver les sujets indiquant que d&#233;zoner n'est pas toujours interessant loin de l&#224;

(pssst VLC -entre autre lit " toutes zones")


----------



## quitterie (13 Septembre 2007)

je sais pas si c'est ici que je dois ecrire desolé mais je comprend rien a ce forum.
en fait j'ai un macbook et j'ai bloqué mon lecteur dvd sur la zone 2, donc on m'a dit de telecharger vlc... c'est ce que j'ai fait sauf que ca ne marche pas.
ca ne veut pas lire les dvd mais juste les divx... 
est ce que quelequ'un pourrait m'aider svp ?
merci d'avance


----------



## CBi (14 Septembre 2007)

Ne pas dézonner le graveur-lecteur DVD et utiliser VLC plutôt que DVD player a été pendant longtemps la solution, mais (1) pas compatible FrontRow (2) apparemment plus possible avec les nouveaux lecteurs des Macbooks.

Reste la solution du flashage, plus ou moins facile suivant les modèles = seul un nombre limité de lecteurs-graveurs sont flashables sous OS X, pour les autres c'est démontage et branchement sur un PC, ou peut-être directement faisable avec un MacIntel sous Windows XP ? Je n'ai pas essayé.

Toutes les infos ici.


----------

